# Homemade Chicken jerky and treats



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I dehydrate a ton of beef, lamb, duck, and organs and then freeze them. I use to take it out and wait 5 minutes before giving it to them but now I give it to them straight out of the freezer. They love it frozen. I tried dehydrating fruits too. They came out nice and crispy but after sitting on the counter for 1 day it started getting soft again. So only fresh fruits for them.


----------

